#  > Servidores >  > Sistemas Operacionais >  >  Impressora Zebra TLP 2844

## MarcioRM

Boa tarde galera

To com a seguinte bomba aqui... tenho que configurar uma impressora, dessas que imprimem códigos de barras, térmicas..., mas pelo que percebi os caras dessa empresa batem continência ã M$ e driver pra Linux... pelo jeito nunca... pelo menos da parte deles.

Gostaria de saber se alguém aqui no Under tem alguma impressora desse tipo funcionando e poderia me ajudar. :lol: 

As comunicações disponíveis são: Serial, Paralela e USB.

Consegui imprimir nela somente em modo DUMP, (via USB e Paralela) que não interpreta o código que é enviado pra ela... ela simplesmente imprime o código e pronto, no modo normal, faço a mesma coisa e não acontece absolutamente NADA :cry: a solicitação chega na fila, vai para a impressora... e ela fica lá... feito uma estátua... daqui a pouco ela vai se mecher... em direção a parede... :twisted: :twisted: 

heheheh

Agradeço a atenção

Valew

----------


## MarcioRM

Nada... :roll:

Ninguém... :cry:

----------


## nagalho

Estou com o mesmo problema... se ja souberes de alguma coisa agradecia. 
FC3

----------


## MarcioRM

Cara... o funcionamento dessas impressoras é até mais simples, mas descobrir isso foi o difícil...

Essas impressoras não imprimem arquivos texto ou qualquer outro tipo de arquivo pelo seguinte motivo: Você tem que enviar os comandos, (em linguagem EPL/2, que tem um manual e pode ser baixado no site www.zebra.com), para ela no arquivo que quer imprimir, de uma olhada no arquivo abaixo:
*
O
Q399,23
q799
S4
D5
ZT
JF

N
A141,156,0,1,1,1,N,"Teste de impressora Zebra"
B122,215,0,1,3,0,80,B,"1234567890"
P1
*
Se você enviar um arquivo para ela desse modo ela se encarrega de interpretar e montar a saída.

No Linux ela funciona como impressora Genérica, não precisa de driver, na verdade não precisa nem instalar... :lol: 

Faça um teste aí na sua, mandando os comandos acima para a porta que ela estiver instalada, por exemplo:

cat arquivo.txt > /dev/lp0 (no caso da Porta Paralela)

Qualquer coisa posta aí....
Aqui tá funcionando que é uma beleza !!!

Falow

----------


## nagalho

Já me entendo com a impressora de talões!

Obrigado pela preciosa Ajuda!

----------

